# Some pictures of my plants.



## Svendrick (Sep 5, 2021)

Here is a picture of my biggest female, Apollo Haze. Hard to tell but it's about 7' tall.
This is is my first time growing, what an experience.  Very similar to growing really good tomatoes.







A clone




Bubble Gum





It's now October 3rd I just now took these pictures below.  I am guessing I have maybe 3 more weeks before I can start harvesting.
We had a real heavy rain and the plants didn't like it so I put some fence around some of them. It seems to work.
I had no idea the flowers would be this heavy. The smell is intoxicating.





Here is a picture of that same clone posted above. It's hard to tell but it has big buds on it.








My biggest female.








Night picture.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 5, 2021)

Ganja on.......hope you can harvest before the first frost

is that Apollo 11 or 13 with the haze cross?

Indiana bubblegum?

here is to a happy harvest!


----------



## Svendrick (Sep 5, 2021)

Thank you.  I am concerned about the first frost too, last few years we've been lucky.  Maybe this year will be too.

I can't answer on what specific strain it is.  I bought from a couple different vendors. The Apollo Haze came from Mr. Soul @ Grimm Brothers Genetics so it is a hybrid for sure.


----------



## WeedSeedsExpress (Sep 30, 2021)

Svendrick said:


> Here is a picture of my biggest female, Apollo Haze. Hard to tell but it's about 7' tall.
> This is is my first time growing, what an experience.  Very similar to growing really good tomatoes.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking like a jungle! love it mate.


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 30, 2021)

Svendrick said:


> Here is a picture of my biggest female, Apollo Haze. Hard to tell but it's about 7' tall.
> This is is my first time growing, what an experience.  Very similar to growing really good tomatoes.
> 
> 
> ...





Svendrick said:


> Here is a picture of my biggest female, Apollo Haze. Hard to tell but it's about 7' tall.
> This is is my first time growing, what an experience.  Very similar to growing really good tomatoes.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice green house, who makes it? The plants look pretty nice also.


----------



## Svendrick (Oct 3, 2021)

ziggyross said:


> Looks like a nice green house, who makes it? The plants look pretty nice also.


Thank you on the plants. I never thought I'd have so much fun growing something. 

The greenhouse was gifted to us by very good friends last year and was in pieces (a few were missing) when we got it.  I don't know who makes it for certain but this looks just like it.  https://www.amazon.com/Palram-HG600...eywords=6x8+greenhouse&qid=1633296520&sr=8-15

My recommendation?  If you can swing it, get one.  I wish we could afford a bigger one.  We started all our heirlooms in it this year.


----------



## Eyeball Kid (Oct 3, 2021)

Svendrick said:


> Thank you.  I am concerned about the first frost too, last few years we've been lucky.  Maybe this year will be too.
> 
> I can't answer on what specific strain it is.  I bought from a couple different vendors. The Apollo Haze came from Mr. Soul @ Grimm Brothers Genetics so it is a hybrid for sure.


IMO, it doesn’t hurt to bring them in early. The trichomes are what counts. Translucents are the purer THC compositions, milky whites are with some chemical transformations, browns are for couch cement. Early harvest means a good head buzz. It’s always a race against the cold, wet weather. I always give mine shelter in early to mid Sept. and have already harvested one plant (memory loss).


----------



## Svendrick (Oct 11, 2021)

Eyeball Kid said:


> IMO, it doesn’t hurt to bring them in early. The trichomes are what counts. Translucents are the purer THC compositions, milky whites are with some chemical transformations, browns are for couch cement. Early harvest means a good head buzz. It’s always a race against the cold, wet weather. I always give mine shelter in early to mid Sept. and have already harvested one plant (memory loss).


Bring them in early, noted. Just did that yesterday with couple of them. As a first time grower, in my mind I pictured them coming to a perfectly seasoned full flower.  In reality the term "grow season" is whenever you can beat the conditions of your area.  Never imagined it would be a mold that I would contend with but it was 91% humidity the other day and signs of bud rot just now starting to take place so, it was time. Trichomes are mostly cloudy anyway.  Everyone it seems prefer to harvest it seems at different times just as they prefer different strains.

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 27, 2021)

I hope the Bud Rot does not get to bad with the last big round of rain you must have had, The rot has been real bad everywhere this yr.


----------

